# Is having a simple fursona bad?



## ReviloN (Sep 8, 2018)

I've been wondering for a while now if my fursona is too simple. It's a blue, white wolf, and I'm still working on the origin story, name etc. But lately, I've started to wonder if it's too simple. And I don't know why tbh, because as long as I'm happy with it, that should work. But I can't get it off my mind. So what are your thoughts?

Thanks for reading <3


----------



## Joni (Sep 8, 2018)

I thought that too. I'm very uncreative and I said to the artist, draw a brown dog with bue eyes. And that's it, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 8, 2018)

fursonas are personas. they evolve in time as a person would. there's personalities, feelings, mannerisms, personal beliefs etc. to consider.
it's okay to have a simple one. a simple looking fursona doesn't mean it's a boring fursona.
maybe the reason it's bothering you is because your character has potential to be so much more than what you started with. give it time.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 8, 2018)

Absolutely awesome to have a generic fursona. These days it's practically unique!


----------



## Narri (Sep 8, 2018)

Just go with what makes you happy. In time you may change the design, it's all about what you like.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

I just choose whatever animals I enjoy drawing, hah. Right now I'm a gecko, but I am thinking of "becoming" a black dog. Pretty basic, I suppose.

I have developed an aversion to generic fox fursonas, though. Too hackenyed.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 8, 2018)

You have to have at least 12 original and up to 10 fantasy species as a hybrid base of your fursona, with a minimum of 16,000,000 colors for a palette and 666 different demon forms. Otherwise it doesn't count.

It's perfectly okay to have a simple fursona. Just go with whatever makes you happy.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 8, 2018)

Why should it be bad?


----------



## Albinistic (Sep 8, 2018)

Simple is better!


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 8, 2018)

If you enjoy it, if you’re happy with it, then it’s perfect! Draw what you like, how you like. 

My fursona is a ferret with wings and long hair because I just like drawing these things. They don’t have weird colors they’re all natural for a ferret and same patterns. (Actually I mixed patterns of my pet ferrets, with wings also symbolizing those I’ve lost) 

It’s YOUR fursona. Do it how YOU want.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 8, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a simple sona!

My sona is fairly simple, a deer with natural markings, and a little bit of navy, it’s your character, so it’s up to you!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 8, 2018)

Mine is a white cat with yellow eyes and a Napoleon complex. Simple is fiiiiiiiiiine.

If you're unsure about their backstory, I might recommend role-playing. You never know what will surface when you're simply interacting in character


----------



## Deathless (Sep 8, 2018)

Another blue and white wolf?! Well hello there!
Having a 'generic' fursona is not bad. I feel if it's YOUR character then it's your choice to make it look like whatever you feel!
Both my [main] fursonas aren't really unique. My blue and white wolf Deathless isn't so unique pattern wise and neither is my big demon boi.
It's okay if your fursona isn't the most unique. If you're happy with it then it's perfectly okay!


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 8, 2018)

It's not bad, really, as long as you are happy =) 
One of my characters is a white rabbit and I wouldn't change any piece of her >.<


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm an otter.  No particularly unusual physical characteristics or abilities.  He's still got to be drawn so that he looks like _my_ otter though!


----------



## Tyno (Sep 8, 2018)

Simple has it's advantages like I think more simple and natural designs look better in clothes.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 8, 2018)

Sometimes less is more, especially when it comes to colors and design. No need to feel bad about  having a simple sona. Simple sonas are simply, well, fantastic!


----------



## EapingEagle (Sep 8, 2018)

Personally, I would rather have a simple sona then a really complicated fursona. Color is the way to go for designing.


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 9, 2018)

I've wondered the same thing about my sona as well. His entire body is green fur/feathers with the exception of his yellow beak, avian arms, and some blue floof on his head. A simple character doesn't always mean a boring character. All that matters is that you like it!

Plus if you ever decide to get a fursuit someday, a simplistic character with fewer colors and markings will be way cheaper than one with lots of different colors and complex markings.


----------



## Caaz (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm in the fandom since 2011, my fursona has been changed so many times since then. First was a grey wolf, then a white wolf, then a black one. Then I've decided to make him Tribal (because I love tribal things). Because I hate taking showers (only for that), I've decided to make Caaz a hybrid Wolf/Skunk. I love to take a walk to streets, alleys, or travelling by bus, so he usually wears a black jacket with hood, and black sweatpants with long white strips on the sides. Then I added some details, like physical appearance, the strips from his back goes from the head to the tail and match with his pants, etc... Creating a fursona may take years.


----------



## Caaz (Sep 13, 2018)

Going to the topic: Isn't bad to have a simple fursona. Mine was simple for years, and I think it still being simple, but I feel comfortable with him.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

It's fine. What isn't fine is having a sparkledog, pony, or Sonic recolor.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 13, 2018)

Of course not! I've got a realistic bat. No human hair, no wacky colors, no powers, no convoluted backstory.

Not that there is anything _wrong_ with those things, but I just prefer more realistic animal characters.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 13, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's fine. What isn't fine is having a sparkledog, pony, or Sonic recolor.


I get what you're saying. I do. But have you considered....


Spoiler






 

SONIC AS A PONY


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I get what you're saying. I do. But have you considered....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


AUSROTTEN! AUSROTTEN!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

here maybe this will be a good answer


----------



## PercyD (Sep 13, 2018)

*Warflashbacks.*


----------



## PercyD (Sep 13, 2018)

If you are looking to make your character "more unique", making their design more complicated usually just makes superficial changes that don't really add any thing unique to the character.
I've been noticing a lot of like... galaxy overlay/patterns which... Okay? I guess.
I'm more interested in this void dwelling creature and their background than the fact they seem to be shiney/vaguely purple.


----------



## Nadiafur (Sep 13, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> here maybe this will be a good answer



I....It's magnificent...
(is this real tell me it's real)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> I....It's magnificent...
> (is this real tell me it's real)


You percieve it with your mind so indeed it is real


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 13, 2018)

The crusade continues forth. It has been 20 years. My children are starved, sparkle dogs are executed publically on a regular basis, and we all are forced to buy artworktee merch to survive. All is angel dragons, now. All is lost within this genocide. Only hybrid-pastel-winged-scalies hold the power of society now. I must hide. The hunters come for me, for I have similar red colors to majira strawberry.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 14, 2018)

ReviloN said:


> I've been wondering for a while now if my fursona is too simple. It's a blue, white wolf, and I'm still working on the origin story, name etc. But lately, I've started to wonder if it's too simple. And I don't know why tbh, because as long as I'm happy with it, that should work. But I can't get it off my mind. So what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for reading <3


Sometimes the most simple fursonas are the best ones. So yeah - as long as you're happy with it, then that should work.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 16, 2018)

If you are happy with a simple fursona that could be a great benefit.

They will be easier for you or other people to make art for, you won't get uncharted for complex design in your commissions, and it will be easier and cheaper to get a fursuit if you decide to do that one day.

I make my characters kind of complex because that is what I like, but some people think that little extra is too much.

Your fursona should be however you like them to be


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> here maybe this will be a good answer


I told myself I would never fall in love.... I told myself I would never fall in love....


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 16, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> They will be easier for you or other people to make art for, you won't get uncharted for complex design in your commissions, and it will be easier and cheaper to get a fursuit if you decide to do that one day.


This is actually a good point I've never really thought about before. As someone who used to do a lot of art request threads I used to dread seeing some of the more over-wrought designs being put upon me, because they meant to much extra work XD 

I think it's just a matter of having self control. You probably don't want to aim for something too simple because then you risk being generic, but at the same time you don't want to over-do the "uniqueness" because then you just have a hard-to-draw eyesore.


----------



## Rosie Paws (Sep 24, 2018)

Think of it this way, a sona with a lot of colors like mine has to spend a lot more on a suit of any kind than a simple one!


----------

